# Movable weight on Aeropiccola saw



## richardabeattie (26 Jul 2013)

New member about to ask a silly question. I have an aeropiccola vibro saw and there is a weight that can be moved to and fro on the upper arm. Can somebody tell me what it is for? Thanks


----------



## martinka (26 Jul 2013)

shamelessly copied from ebay


----------



## richardabeattie (29 Jul 2013)

Thanks!


----------

